
&lt;marquee&gt; tag - jamesknelson
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/marquee
======
bahador
this is one of my favorite tags.

------
krapp
My third favorite tag after <blink> and <XMP>.

